# AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

					Heute fällt der Startschuss für AMDs neue Boxed-Kühler. Das Top-(Blower)-Modell liegt dem FX-8370 bei und hört auf den Namen Wraith Cooler; er soll wesentlich leiser als bisherige Boxed-Kühler für FX-CPUs arbeiten. Wir haben uns den Wraith-Cooler auf einem FX-8370 kurz angeschaut und schildern unsere Eindrücke.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*


----------



## 0madmexx0 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Schöne Sache!
Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt warum AMD die mickrigen Kühler überhaupt beigelegt hat.
Auch bei meinem Phenom X6 reichte der gerade mal für den "Notbetrieb" sodass ein ordentlicher Kühler sowieso nachgerüstet werden muss.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Leiser ist immer besser, und schön sieht er auch noch aus. Den Kühler könnte man sogar in einem Gehäuse mit Fenster verwenden, ohne dass es merkwürdig aussieht.


----------



## Abductee (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Geh ich recht in der Annahme das bei dem 85mm Lüfter kein normaler mit 80mm passt?


----------



## XD-User (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Eine schöne Entwicklung


----------



## xpSyk (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die CPUs dazu! ^^


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die CPUs dazu! ^^



Die gibt es schon sehr lange!  

Es weiss ja noch keiner zu 100% ob die AMD Kühler die es zur Zeit gibt auch auf den Sockel AM4 passen !


----------



## Eckism (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



Abductee schrieb:


> Geh ich recht in der Annahme das bei dem 85mm Lüfter kein normaler mit 80mm passt?



Haben die Standardlüfter überhaupt schonmal auf Boxedkühler gepasst, außer beim Pentium 1? Seitdem waren die doch immer mindestens nen mm zu klein oder zu groß und nur mit Bastelei draufzubekommen!?


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Schein schon einmal besser zu sein als der Alte ist aber auch keine Kunst .
Bin auch schon auf den neuen Athlon gespannt vielleicht lohnt es sich doch mal den 6790k gegen einen Athlon zu tauschen .


----------



## Abductee (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



Eckism schrieb:


> Haben die Standardlüfter überhaupt schonmal auf  Boxedkühler gepasst, außer beim Pentium 1? Seitdem waren die doch immer  mindestens nen mm zu klein oder zu groß und nur mit Bastelei  draufzubekommen!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein und genau das hätte AMD hier besser machen können, warum immer so ein Sondermaß genommen wird ist mir schleierhaft.
Technisch war der alte Boxed-Kühler auch schon super, Kupferplatte, Heatpipes, solide verarbeitet.
Wenn man den billigen Lüfter nur gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen könnte, gäbs keinen Grund für den leisen Normalverbraucher einen anderen Kühler zu kaufen.


----------



## ReaCT (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



Abductee schrieb:


> Nein und genau das hätte AMD hier besser machen können, warum immer so ein Sondermaß genommen wird ist mir schleierhaft.
> Technisch war der alte Boxed-Kühler auch schon super, Kupferplatte, Heatpipes, solide verarbeitet.
> Wenn man den billigen Lüfter nur gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen könnte, gäbs keinen Grund für den leisen Normalverbraucher einen anderen Kühler zu kaufen.



Dafür entgeht man aber auch den Benutzern, die was von Lüftertausch in einem Forum lesen und beim Wechsel und durch dessen Folgen ihre CPU schrotten


----------



## Abductee (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Dann schrotten sie halt die CPU weil sie den Kühler tauschen, macht auch schon keinen Unterschied.
Seit die CPU`s einen Heatspreader bekommen haben, ist es sowieso sehr schwer die CPU zu zerstören.

Ist in dem PCGH-Artikel der Rotordurchmesser angegeben?
Laut CB hat der Lüfter eine Abmessung von  105 × 95 × 25 mm (ein 92mm Modell könnte passen)
AMD Wraith KÃ¼hler im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## azzih (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Sieht nach nem sauberen Boxed Kühler aus. Allerdings ist die ganze AM3 Architektur lahm, ineffizient, technisch veraltet und dazu noch preislich unattraktiv. Für den Preis des FX8370 krieg ich ein deutlich flotteren i5 6500, der keinerlei Hitzeprobleme hat und wunderbar unauffällig läuft. Für den Preis der kleineren FX Modelle krieg ich ein i3, der oft genug immer noch flotter ist. Wüsste kein einzigen Grund warum man heute noch auf AM3 setzen würde. Hoffe AMD liefert ne gescheite neue Prozessorgeneration, dann hoffentlich mit nem änhlich guten Boxed Kühler.


----------



## Homerclon (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Der Wraith hat meine Erwartungen übertroffen. Nutzer die keine Silent- oder Übertakter-Ambitionen haben, können beim Boxed-Modell bleiben.


----------



## Shadow_ (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Sehr schöner Kühler. Da kann man auch mal den Boxed Kühler nutzen, wenn man nicht gerade übertakten will. Wird jedenfalls besser sein als die alten Kühler wie die, die beim Phenom ii oder den fx cpu´s beilagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Sehr schöner Kühler, damit werden die FX für den typischen Anwendungsrechner wieder erheblich interessanter
Man bekommt i5 Leistung zumPreis eines i3, natürlich braucht es dann noch eine kleine Grafikkarte, aber dann
zieht die Kombination FX 6350 plus GTX 750 auch jedem Intel i5 zum selben Preis ohne Grafikkarte in Spielen davon.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: CPU-Rangliste: AMD und Intel - Prozessor-Tests- und -Benchmarks auch für APUs [Januar 2016]


----------



## sethdiabolos (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Die Kühlung des Prozessors war unter vielen Nutzern ein heftiger Kritikpunkt. Schön, dass AMD jetzt mitgedacht hat. Nur noch den Preis etwas senken, den FX 8350 preislich neben dem i3 von Intel platzieren, einige Benchmark-Ergebnisse rumwerfen, die auch Gaming unter Volllast mit 4-8 Threads zeigen und dann erstmal schauen, wie die Leute darauf reagieren.


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



azzih schrieb:


> Sieht nach nem sauberen Boxed Kühler aus. Allerdings ist die ganze AM3 Architektur lahm, ineffizient, technisch veraltet und dazu noch preislich unattraktiv.



Passt aber auch auf FM2+ und ich gehe davon aus das eben dieser neue Verbesserte Kühler auch für die neuen Sockel kommt.
Ist also schön zu wissen das die meisten Anwender wahrscheinlich bei Zen und den neuen APUs mit ziemlicher Sicherheit beim Boxed Kühler bleiben können.


----------



## ReaCT (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



Abductee schrieb:


> Dann schrotten sie halt die CPU weil sie den Kühler tauschen, macht auch schon keinen Unterschied.
> Seit die CPU`s einen Heatspreader bekommen haben, ist es sowieso sehr schwer die CPU zu zerstören.
> 
> Ist in dem PCGH-Artikel der Rotordurchmesser angegeben?
> ...


 
Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher ob das keine Rolle spielt und eine CPU bekommt man nicht nur mechanisch kaputt/langsam ->Hitze bei ungeeignetem Lüfter wäre da mal ein Beispiel, oder schlechte Montage


----------



## marvinj (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Finde es gut dass grade dort weiterentwickelt wird. Ich meine die Bxed-Lüfter waren bisher ok, aber auch nicht mehr. Da wurde nicht viel Hirnschmalz verbraten. Das scheint sich nun etwas geändert zu haben und ich finde es gut, dass AMD es auch wirklich geschafft hat, einen deutlich leiserern Lüfter ohen Mehrkosten hinzuzufügen. Für Otto-Normal-Verrbaucher ohne enpfindliches Gehör benötigt man dann wohl kaum noch einen weiteren CPU Kühler.


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Kühler, damit werden die FX für den typischen Anwendungsrechner wieder erheblich interessanter
> Man bekommt i5 Leistung zumPreis eines i3, natürlich braucht es dann noch eine kleine Grafikkarte, aber dann
> zieht die Kombination FX 6350 plus GTX 750 auch jedem Intel i5 zum selben Preis ohne Grafikkarte in Spielen davon.



Was ist denn das für eine Rechnung?
Der Aufpreis für eine GTX 750 ist deutlich höher als die 50-70€, die der i5-4460 / i5-6300 mehr kostet (wenn man auf die P/L-Modelle schaut, wie der FX-6350 ja auch eins ist).
Außerdem schlägt er selbst die kleinen i5 nicht in den Anwendungsbenchmarks, sondern liegt 2-20% dahinter.

Und man dürfte nen guten 20er extra ins Netzteil / Board investieren wollen, damit man die höhere Leistungsaufnahme gewürdigt hat und nicht wie so viele hier im Forum, mit Drosselproblemen geplagt wird.

Man kann sich alles schönbiegen, aber tatsächlich ist der Kauf eines potenten aktuellen i5 schon seit Jahren eine Investition für 4-5 Jahre Nutzung. Und das wiegt den Mehrpreis innerhalb weniger Monate bereits auf.

Der Boxed-Kühler ist nun eine echte Alternative, wenn man nur einen Office / kleine Spiele-PC bauen will. Das ist wirklich mal gelungen. AMD braucht trotzdem wieder mal etwas "neues". Die FX kommen in die Jahre.
Der 6350 kam 04-2013 heraus und der bis auf den Takt identische 6300 sogar schon 10-2013.
Intel hin oder her, in der Zeit haben die 2 mal "Tick" und 1 mal "Tock" ihre Produkte erneuert. Selbst der Haswell "Nicht-Refresh" stammt erst aus 06-2013.


----------



## Julian1303 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



efdev schrieb:


> Passt aber auch auf FM2+ und ich gehe davon aus das eben dieser neue Verbesserte Kühler auch für die neuen Sockel kommt.
> Ist also schön zu wissen das die meisten Anwender wahrscheinlich bei Zen und den neuen APUs mit ziemlicher Sicherheit beim Boxed Kühler bleiben können.


Ja soll passen, hab das irgendwo gelesen das die Halterung des AM4 nicht anders sein wird. Der Sockel ansich wohl auch nicht, bleibt PGA nicht wie Intel LGA. Insofern sollten auch alle bisherigen Kühler dann passen. Dennoch, was ich bisher gesehen und gehört hab vom Wraith Kphler, wow scheinbar doch der erste echt nutzbare Boxedkühler. Und wenn der die 125Watt der FX bei normaler Nutzung geräuscharm wegbekommt, dann wirds bei den kommenden ZEN mit 95Watt ebenso gehen. >Gehe auch davon aus das der schon in Aussicht auf die AM4 APU´s und CPU´s entwickelt wurde. Richtig gutes Teil als Beigabe,

EDIT: @ Cinnayum, da steht 3x 2013 in deinem Post, 2x davon ist falsch.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist in dem PCGH-Artikel der Rotordurchmesser angegeben?


Ja klar!


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



> 39 dB(A)



Ist AMD bescheuert?
Ein solches Kreischgerät fliegt sofort aus dem PC.

Der Prozessorpreis ist schon eine Zumutung,
Es werden keine neuen Fabrikhallen oder Maschinen benötigt.

Und dann legt man noch einen solchen Krachmacher bei.

Anstatt einen 140er Lüfter aufzuschnallen mit optimiertem Design, kommt wieder so ein Schrott.
Der soll dann 100W und mehr kühlen

An den 2N3055 im 50W-Stereoverstärker waren 4x 100mm-Lüfter auf einem 50 cm langen, 10cm breiten und 4 cm hohen Kühlkörper befestigt, um die gleiche Leistung abzuführen.

Da die Leistung der CPUs scheinbar nicht gesenkt wird, sollte man etwas von den vielen Milliarden in die Entwicklung eines leisen Standardkühlers investieren.

Aber AMD scheint sich mit Wonne immer tiefer einzubuddeln.

Und wenn Intel nach dem Zen-Start die große Keule geschwungen hat, kann man noch fleißig den Hybridschrott der A-, E- und wasweißichfür APU-Quatsch verkaufen als Nischenhersteller.


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

@wuselsurfer

Artikel gelesen?


----------



## usernamepleasehere (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Also ich finde den neuen Kühler sinnvoll, aber erst für die neuen CPUs. Außerdem scheint er trotzdem noch etwas überfordert mit den 125W CPUs. Das einzige was ich komisch finde ist der, meiner Meinung nach, zu kleine Lüfter. Wenn AMD da einen größeren verbaut hätte, wären sie eher in die Nähe der "50$ Kühler" gekommen.


----------



## Julian1303 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



Rolk schrieb:


> @wuselsurfer
> 
> Artikel gelesen?


Scheinbar nicht, oder wenn doch dann nicht verstanden.



usernamepleasehere schrieb:


> Also ich finde den neuen Kühler sinnvoll, aber erst für die neuen CPUs. Außerdem scheint er trotzdem noch etwas überfordert mit den 125W CPUs. Das einzige was ich komisch finde ist der, meiner Meinung nach, zu kleine Lüfter. Wenn AMD da einen größeren verbaut hätte, wären sie eher in die Nähe der "50$ Kühler" gekommen.


Sowas macht nicht mal Intel. Warum sollte das dann AMD machen? Das sind BOXED-Kühler, beigelegt. Davon abgesehen wird der wohl eben auch für die kommenden ZEN und APU´s mitentwickelt worden sein. Und für den normalen Betrieb der CPU/APU ist der dann auch ausreichend mit angenehmerer Geräuschkulisse im Gegensatz zum alten Standardkühler.


----------



## 100001 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Der alte Kühler ist ja nicht so schlecht nur der Lüfter ist das Problem.
ch hab noch immer den Boxed eines x6 mit einem 92er im Einsatz dieser wird wohl auch ewig bleiben.


----------



## belle (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Anstatt einen 140er Lüfter aufzuschnallen mit optimiertem Design, kommt wieder so ein Schrott.
> Der soll dann 100W und mehr kühlen



Der ist somit trotzdem ein verhältnismäßig guter Boxed-Kühler, außerdem sind die Watt-Angaben bei Intel und AMD ungleich:
Making Sense of AMD ACP/TDP and Intel TDP - Testing the latest x86 rack servers and low power server CPUs


----------



## restX3 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Von mir aus können Intel und AMD diese schlechten Kühler gleich ganz sein lassen.


----------



## Brunftzeit (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Manche haben schon Vorstellungen. Ein boxed-Kühler muss nunmal auch noch möglichst überall passen, da muss man mit der Größe schon aufpassen. Da kann man nicht einfach mal einen Kühler mit 140er Lüfter beipacken.


----------



## Poulton (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



Eckism schrieb:


> Haben die Standardlüfter überhaupt schonmal auf Boxedkühler gepasst, außer beim Pentium 1? Seitdem waren die doch immer mindestens nen mm zu klein oder zu groß und nur mit Bastelei draufzubekommen!?


Ja. Müsste die Drehe 2006 rum gewesen sein, als AMD für seine Opteron einen neuen Boxed Kühler hatte. Dieser setzte auf einen 80mm Lüfter, der auch nicht mit irgendwelchen seltsamen Pins oder Haltenasen befestigt wurde, sondern mit Schrauben. Siehe z.B. hier: [M] AMD Athlon 64 Stock Heatsink with 4 Heat Pipes Tested
Hatte mir so einen letztens für nen Euro in der Bucht geschossen. Die geringe Höhe von 40mm (ohne Lüfter), machen ihn ideal für schmale bzw. flache Gehäuse.

€: Da stellt sich mir gerade die Frage, ob PCGH nicht so einen noch in ihrem Lager rumkullern haben. Wäre nämlich mal ein interessanter Vergleichstest zum bisherigen Boxed und dem Wraith.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



Poulton schrieb:


> Dieser setzte auf einen 80mm Lüfter, der auch nicht mit irgendwelchen seltsamen Pins oder Haltenasen befestigt wurde, sondern mit Schrauben.


Wohl die beste Befestigung aller Zeiten.
Ich verwende seit vielen Jahren nur noch geschraubte Kühler und hab nie lose oder schlecht gekühlte CPUs erlebt.

Nur die Lüfter ab und an säubern, sonst zerlegt es die (billigeren) Sinterlager.

Und was ein Zehntel an Lautstärke ist, hat die größere Hälfte der AMD-Konstrukteure wahrscheinlich auch nicht verstanden:


> AMD selbst gibt an,  dass der Wraith-Kühler lediglich ein Zehntel so laut sei, wie der vorige  Boxed-Kühler Dafür führt man in den Fußnoten der Präsentation dafür die  Reduktion von 51 auf 39 dB(*A*) an.


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftkuehlung-Hardware-217993/Specials/Noiseblocker-Eloop-140-mm-Test-Review-1183359/ 
Aber: weiter so!


----------



## Oromis16 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Dezibel ist nicht linear, Sone wäre es


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Dezibel ist nicht linear,


Von Logarithmen fangen wir wir lieber nicht an.


----------



## Poulton (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wohl die beste Befestigung aller Zeiten.
> Ich verwende seit vielen Jahren nur noch geschraubte Kühler und hab nie lose oder schlecht gekühlte CPUs erlebt.


Ich schrieb von Lüfter, nicht Kühler.


----------



## bootzeit (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Boha....wieder so`n Lappen Test.... Scheissegal was AMD macht...trotzdem Motherfuck....tzzzz !!! PCGH Monkeys, wat hat Intel denn boxed zu bieten ??? Nix.... STIMMT !!!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Boha....wieder so`n Lappen Test.... Scheissegal was AMD macht...trotzdem Motherfuck....tzzzz !!! PCGH Monkeys, wat hat Intel denn boxed zu bieten ??? Nix.... STIMMT !!!



Was hat das Angebot von Intel mit diesem Test zu tun? Vielleicht mal paar Stufen runter fahren, ist ja peinlich..


----------



## Leob12 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Boha....wieder so`n Lappen Test.... Scheissegal was AMD macht...trotzdem Motherfuck....tzzzz !!! PCGH Monkeys, wat hat Intel denn boxed zu bieten ??? Nix.... STIMMT !!!


Mach doch eigene Tests, oder bring konstruktives Feedback ein, damit wäre jedem geholfen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Den Kühler finde ich schonmal sehr gelungen, ich sehe das mal als guten Vorboten für die kommenden Zen CPU´s. Wenn AMD die auch so gut hinbekommt dann ist endlich mal wieder Leben im CPU Markt.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Echt? Ein neuer Stock-Kühler mit gesteigerter TDP ist ein guter Vorbote? 

Versteh mich nicht falsch aber meiner Ansicht nach wäre das eher anders herum.

Ok, grundsätzlich aber Positiv das AMD hier verbessert hat, kann sich sehen lassen. 

(Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber auch keine große Anstrengung den "alten" Kühler aufzublasen und in jede Dimension ein wenig zu vergrößern.   )


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Echt? Ein neuer Stock-Kühler mit gesteigerter TDP ist ein guter Vorbote?
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch aber meiner Ansicht nach wäre das eher anders herum.
> 
> ...



Stimmt aber zumindest ist es ein Zeichen guten Willens, wenn man nicht immer gleich alles negativ sieht 
Zumal sich der Kühler nicht auf den Preis auswirkt, Casual User sparen sich so zumindest den Kauf eines besseren Kühlers da der Stock jetzt für die meisten reichen wird.


----------



## Julian1303 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Echt? Ein neuer Stock-Kühler mit gesteigerter TDP ist ein guter Vorbote?
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch aber meiner Ansicht nach wäre das eher anders herum.
> 
> ...


Der hat keine gesteigerte TDP welche der abführen soll, nur macht der neue Kühler das leiser, schon mal daran gedacht. Und das sollte der wenn man damit noch die 125Watt FX beliefert.  Und der soll auch zu den APU´s dazu genutzt werden, wo die Grafikeinheit nicht grad wenig zur Abwärme beiträgt. Und da groß gemunkelt wird das AM4 ebenfalls PGA samt den Retentionmodul für die Klammerbefestigung hat können wohl alle derzeitigen Kühler für AM3(+) auch weiter verwendet werden. Warum das Rad neu erfinden wenn was funktioniert was sich lange bewährt hat.  Und AMD selbst gibt ZEN mit einer TDP von 95 Watt an, was ist daran falsch einen recht guten Boxed-Kühler zu entwickeln der da nicht mit hohen Frequenzen pfeift. Wie hoch war die angegebene TDP der S2011 Cpu´s von Intel gleich noch mal?
Ich versteh einfach nicht wie man sich über ein sichtlich und hörbar verbessertes Design eines Boxed-Kühlers so aufgeilen kann. Ist einfach furchbar.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Boha....wieder so`n Lappen Test.... Scheissegal was AMD macht...trotzdem Motherfuck....tzzzz !!! PCGH Monkeys, wat hat Intel denn boxed zu bieten ???



Wir hätten diese Frage gerne durch einen direkten Vergleich beantwortet, aber leider konnten wir bislang keinen Intel-Boxed-Kühler mit AM3+-Halterung finden. Aus schwer erklärbaren Gründen wird diese Plattform nur von AMD unterstützt, während Intels Kühlerentwickler sie offensichtlich boykottieren.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Der hat keine gesteigerte TDP welche der abführen soll, nur macht der neue Kühler das leiser, schon mal daran gedacht. Und das sollte der wenn man damit noch die 125Watt FX beliefert.  Und der soll auch zu den APU´s dazu genutzt werden, wo die Grafikeinheit nicht grad wenig zur Abwärme beiträgt. Und da groß gemunkelt wird das AM4 ebenfalls PGA samt den Retentionmodul für die Klammerbefestigung hat können wohl alle derzeitigen Kühler für AM3(+) auch weiter verwendet werden. Warum das Rad neu erfinden wenn was funktioniert was sich lange bewährt hat.  Und AMD selbst gibt ZEN mit einer TDP von 95 Watt an, was ist daran falsch einen recht guten Boxed-Kühler zu entwickeln der da nicht mit hohen Frequenzen pfeift. Wie hoch war die angegebene TDP der S2011 Cpu´s von Intel gleich noch mal?
> Ich versteh einfach nicht wie man sich über ein sichtlich und hörbar verbessertes Design eines Boxed-Kühlers so aufgeilen kann. Ist einfach furchbar.




Mal nicht an meinem Post aufgeilen, soviel Stoff war da bei weitem nicht drin. Eventuell solltest du das auch einfach mal hin nehmen, dass es neben deiner Ansicht auch andere gibt.


----------



## Julian1303 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

war nicht alles auf dich bezogen, nur das was relevant war. Nur ist es echt furchtbar was hier Manche vom Stapel lassen, über einen BOXED-Kühler. Meistens dann eh die wo sich einen dicken Turmkühler kaufen und den beigelegten Boxed eh nie nutzen. Das meine ich damit.


----------



## GabtC (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Ich finde es gut, dass die CPU-Hersteller Kühler beilegen, die für die allermeisten Kunden (die, die eh nicht übertakten wollen) von der Leistung und der Lärmbelastung ehr ausreichend sind. Schon 30-60 Euro gespart, die man dann in eine andere Komponente investieren kann.


----------



## AAce (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

mein hyper TX3 hat 20€ gekostet und sitzt auf dem i5 3570.

... ein kühler um 60€ ist für nicht OC intel cpus komplett überflüssig.
den TX3 hört man erst in prime oder beim video-transcodieren.
in games ist die GPU sowieso lauter.

das teil dreht im idle und desktopbetrieb mit <1000 u/min und ist quasi nicht hörbar.


----------



## BigBoymann (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

ich finds klasse. 

Gerade im Bürobetrieb wird von seiten der Geldgeber wenig Rücksicht auf Lautstärke genommen, erst wenn ein Lüfter einen kompletten Lagerschaden hat wird interveniert. Daher finde ich einen Boxed Kühler der (ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden) wesentlich leiser ist schon interessant und wichtig. Daher hier mein Dank an AMD. Bin mal gespannt ob es diesen irgendwann zu allen CPU's gibt. 

P.S.
Bisher half ich mir immer mit den Ergänzungen von Arctic, die werden in dem Bereich aber einen schweren Stand bekommen. Denn der Wraith ist sicherlich nicht besser, aber eben auch nicht schlechter als die "normalen" 15€ Kühler.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: AMDs neue Wraith-Kühler mit FX-8370-CPU kurz angeschaut*

Echt eine tolle Entwicklung, vielleicht schaffen es so mal wieder AMD Modelle in die Regale von Saturn und Mediamarkt. Für uns sind diese Kühler ja weniger bedeutend, für den OEM Markt aber sehr.

Das Design finde ich übrigens echt gelungen. Bin gespannt wann Intel nachzieht.


----------

